# Opal Lace



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

If I breed my black saddle to my opal lace and get opal lace, the offspring should not be mated to each other, if there opals is this true? I have a red saddle cock from a different breeder i can breed to the offspring hens if there opal lace.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, you do not want to breed two dominant opals together, as it can be lethal.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

MaryO, How do you know if a bird is dominant or recessive? Or rather what is dominant and what is recessive. I think i know but want to make sure. and what do you mean by lethal, do the young die or bad eggs or what. Thanks


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Hi Shadybug,

You can find a lot of information on the different dominant and recessive genes at:

Ron Hunltey's Website
Frank Mosca's Website

Both these websites describe most of the dominant and recessive genes, with pictures and both also have a general introduction to the terminology.

A short, but incomplete, answer is:
Dominant genes, _dominate_, that is they will always show some effect on a bird that has the dominant gene. Check, T-pattern, grizzle, indigo and ash-red are dominant mutations. 

Recessive genes, _recede_, they will not show an effect if there is a more dominant gene present. Barless, recessive red and brown are examples of recessive mutations.

Secondly, yes, lethal genes are those that cause weak or deformed animals, which can also lead to death of the embryo in the egg. Examples are dominant opal and some alleles in almond gene series.

Kind regards,
Rudolph


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Rudolph


----------

